# Fiorenzato F64 Evo (or F64e) - setup guidance



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi everyone

Calling all F64 Evo / F65E owners!!

Just literally have put my new grinder on the coffee bench and it's too late to make coffee now tonight, but tomorrow I need to dial it in.

Is there a rough rule of thumb with this machine in terms of the grind adjustment markings? Is going from 1 to 2, for example, a massive change in grind size or is it minuscule?

I've found the zero point by setting the collar to the point where I can hear the burrs just touching when moving by hand, but then where is a good starter for setting the adjustment after that? 2 or 3 (numbers) slackened off maybe?

Thanks


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Nice grinder mate, sure you won't be dissapointed. I bought my F83 from Dfk and he cracks decaf so it was shite a difference, I can't quite recall how much but just buy a back of Lavazza and mess about, part of the fun and getting some beans through it will be good anyhoo. What colour did you get?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

itguy said:


> Is going from 1 to 2, for example, a massive change in grind size or is it minuscule?
> 
> I've found the zero point by setting the collar to the point where I can hear the burrs just touching when moving by hand, but then where is a good starter for setting the adjustment after that? 2 or 3 (numbers) slackened off maybe?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, based on my experience, only a really tiny adjustment was needed for dialing in or on-the-fly adjustments, I've moved it by a whole number to finer setting once







the Linea didn't like it









As for setting after zero point, I'd say perhaps 4 numbers towards coarse, but take that with a pinch of salt


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Thanks both.

I got a red one - looks great in the kitchen, a real stand-out feature next to the Expobar.

Just had a quick dialling in session and went from 40g out in 10 seconds(!) to total blockage so I've got a bit of a feel for the range now.

Managed to get to a 38g out in 25 seconds, so getting more towards the standard 36g / 30s mark, but I did drink the 25 second shot and it tasted lovely.

I'd say probably only 1 or 1.5 full numbers difference between gusher and blockage, so quite a small range to work with to fine tune.

I'm weighing my grinds out so not even close yet to sorting out setting the double shot timer button for 18g - but I'm getting there roughly in my head.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

We used time between 3,6 to 3,8 seconds for the 18 g dose. You can set the first value to the single dose and the second to double dose button, still having an option to dose manually with the middle 'hand' button (in normal mode)


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Interesting. I'm getting about 12g out of it in 4.0 seconds at the moment. I wonder if it's old beans needing to be ground finer? They're mid June beans but been in my freezer since 1 week old...


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

itguy said:


> Interesting. I'm getting about 12g out of it in 4.0 seconds at the moment. I wonder if it's old beans needing to be ground finer? They're mid June beans but been in my freezer since 1 week old...


It could be, finer grinding takes surely more time, we always used fresh coffee, max. 2 weeks old. It could also be that the burrs still need breaking-in. Also, we used IMS baskets, requiring coarser grind compared to say VST ones.


----------



## mcrmfc (Sep 17, 2016)

So as an owner of an F64E I can totally see where you are coming from, my steer would be as follows:

1. It took mine at least 2kg of beans to settle down and start to see consistency from the new burrs.

2. Yes between say 1 and 2 you will see a HUGE difference, you can go from gusher to choker (sounds like something that should be on a whole different part of the internet) in .5 or maybe even less.

3. Taking into account inconsistencies you will need to get used to tiny adjustments, one or two notches at a time.

4. For me (obvs my rpm and burr cut as we now know are different from the evo, it is about 7-10 seconds for my 18g...dependent on beans.

As you can see in the pic...stickers are a useful reference point in the early days.


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Thanks, v helpful. The stickers are a really good idea. I presume you've set yours there at 'zero' ie burrs touching and 'a reasonable espresso' setting?! So you can see how much over or under your pre-set known 'ok' setting you are?


----------



## mcrmfc (Sep 17, 2016)

itguy said:


> Thanks, v helpful. The stickers are a really good idea. I presume you've set yours there at 'zero' ie burrs touching and 'a reasonable espresso' setting?! So you can see how much over or under your pre-set known 'ok' setting you are?


Yep exactly so for me the sticker around about 1 is chirp and the other is kind of a reasonable start point for dial in. After the first shot in the dark I then try and go to the 'too fine' side...as it's much easier going coarser to get it bang on...going finer means spinning the motor and hence more triple handed faff.


----------



## dinoandi (Sep 20, 2017)

Hy, i have f64 evo. I don't know how to turn on M button. Please help me. Thank you.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Do you have the manual?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

You can download any Fiorenzato user manual from their website


----------



## dinoandi (Sep 20, 2017)

I have m button. When im push 3 button(2 cups), in menu, i don't have option for manual. The last is statistic


----------



## dinoandi (Sep 20, 2017)

I know that, but in menu i dont have option for grinding.


----------



## mcrmfc (Sep 17, 2016)

dinoandi said:


> I know that, but in menu i dont have option for grinding.


Can you take a pic and show us what screen you are looking at?


----------



## dinoandi (Sep 20, 2017)

https://www.google.hr/search?q=f64+evo&client=ms-android-samsung&prmd=ivmn&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwj34oKivLjWAhXKbBoKHcbJCgMQ_AUIESgB&biw=360&bih=560#imgrc=r3kUYKf27PTxGM:

I have this kind of mill.

Dont know how to upload my pic.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## dinoandi (Sep 20, 2017)

dfk41 said:


>


I dont have any option for grinding mode.

1. 1 cup

2. 2 cup

3.hourse before bla...

4. Partial zeroing

5. Statistic

Manufacture date

Statistic show

And nothing else


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

do you mean holding the button in to activate the microswitch? from memory you have to set up the two time options. Have the first one set to 0.5 seconds and the second one to nearer the time for your dose. I do not think you can grind 'on demand'


----------



## dinoandi (Sep 20, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> do you mean holding the button in to activate the microswitch? from memory you have to set up the two time options. Have the first one set to 0.5 seconds and the second one to nearer the time for your dose. I do not think you can grind 'on demand'


Hmm, i have dose for coffe 7g, and i have people who drink stronger coffe and i would add 1g for example.


----------



## mcrmfc (Sep 17, 2016)

dinoandi said:


> Hmm, i have dose for coffe 7g, and i have people who drink stronger coffe and i would add 1g for example.


Don't u have the button in the middle with the hand icon?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

in that case set the first button for the time it takes to grind 7 gms and the second button for a larger dose.


----------



## dinoandi (Sep 20, 2017)

I want hold M button for add 1g coffee for example.


----------



## dinoandi (Sep 20, 2017)

Button for 1 and 2 cups lights blue, but m button is off.


----------



## gwing (Jul 17, 2017)

dinoandi said:


> Button for 1 and 2 cups lights blue, but m button is off.


Ah, the default mode of the grinder is to have all three of the 1/2 cup and manual lights active and grinding activated by tapping the mechanical button with your portafilter. There are alternative modes where the 'lights' directly activate the grinding doses without needing mechanical button to activate but in these the manual mode is deactivated - which sounds like your case. Best to download the manual, see what modes are available and how to switch between them.


----------

